# Pregnant ragdoll



## Dannika Law (Jun 30, 2019)

Hi everyone, this is my first post so thanks in advance for all your help! My ragdoll is due anytime within the next week, she's showing signs of nesting and is sleeping alot, anyone any guesses as to how many kittens may be hiding in there?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

My guess is 4 kitties.


----------



## Dannika Law (Jun 30, 2019)

I thought 3 and my other half thinks 5 so we will see!!


----------

